# Praktische Prüfung ohne kurs



## fishhunter2000 (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo

Ich wollte im September die Prüfung in Düsseldorf machen (komme aus nettetal aber hab hier erfahren das es auch dort geht mit Genehmigung)

Habe die neuste app zum lernen für die schriftliche Prüfung schon installiert. 
Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen wie das mit der praktischen Prüfung aussieht. 
Früher musste man noch Ruten zusammenbauen, jetzt sagte mir ein Kollege dass dies mit bilderkarten gemacht wird. Ist das richtig so ?
Wo kann man diesen Teil lernen ohne Kurs ?
Ich hab beruflich leider keine Möglichkeit so einen Kurs zu besuchen. 

Vielen Dank im voraus. 

Gruß


----------



## Schugga (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Praktische Prüfung ohne kurs*

Prakische Prüfung ohne Kurs halte ich ehrlich gesagt für sinnfrei.

So ein Kurs lehrt einem schon Sachen, die man wissen muss.
Außerdem hat man in einem Kurs die Möglichkeite, Rückfragen zu stellen und Unklarheiten zu klären (wie zum Beispiel die Frage, wie die Prüfung aussieht und was man dafür wissen und lernen muss) ;-)

Da ich selber auch nicht die Möglichkeit hatte, einen Kurs über Wochen hinweg jeden Dienstag zu besuchen, habe ich mir einen Kurs gesucht, der am Wochenende durchgeführt wurde.
Der Kurs hat zwei Wochenenden gedauert (Sa + So jeweils 7/8 Stunden; am zweiten Sonntag dann nur noch ein bisschen Lernerfolge kontrolliert und dann die Prüfung).

Vielleicht gibt es ja sowas auch bei Euch?


----------



## fishhunter2000 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Praktische Prüfung ohne kurs*

Leider nicht.....
arbeite in der Gastronomie und kann nicht immer die tage garantieren. 
Ist ja auch nicht so das ich nicht angeln kann und null wissen habe


----------



## ernie1973 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Praktische Prüfung ohne kurs*

Viele Angelläden haben alles vor Ort, was in NRW in der praktischen Prüfung rumliegt.

Allerdings bieten die dann meist auch Kurse an - entweder über Wochen - oder als Crash-Kurs!

Viele meiner Spätzünder-Angelfreunde haben Theorie und Praxis ohne Kurs in NRW auf Anhieb geschafft!

Mach´ dich schlau über die Ruten-Kombis, die da abgefragt werden und lern´ die aktuellen Fischkarten!

Normalerweise reicht das, wenn Du etwas an Vorkenntnissen hast & dir die Ruten samt Zubehör einprägst! (gibt´s auch links im Fischerprüfung-NRW-Thread zu!).

In NRW ist der Kurs keine Pflicht - und mit etwas Vorbereitung schafft man die Prüfung auch ohne Kurs!

Good Luck!


Ernie


----------



## fishhunter2000 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Praktische Prüfung ohne kurs*

Hier steht doch alles zur praktischen Prüfung oder ?
http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung/praktische-pruefung

gibt es evtl. bessere Seiten mit Größeren Bildern ?


----------



## ernie1973 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Praktische Prüfung ohne kurs*

Prizipiell schon - manchmal gibt´s vor Ort aber auch lokale Unterschiede in manchen Feinheiten - daher würde ich mich darum bemühen, mich auch dort schlau zu machen, wo die Prüfung stattfindet.

Good Luck!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Aleksii (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Praktische Prüfung ohne kurs*



fishhunter2000 schrieb:


> Hier steht doch alles zur praktischen Prüfung oder ?
> http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung/praktische-pruefung
> 
> gibt es evtl. bessere Seiten mit Größeren Bildern ?



Das ist schonmal eine sehr gute Seite..!

Habe auch alles ohne Kurs gemacht und ausschließlich über asv-nienburg gelernt. Hat mir super geholfen!

Auf den Kurs habe ich ebenfalls verzichtet da ich bereits seit dem 10. Lebensalter angel..

Gelernt hatte ich ca. 2 Wochen, in den Pausen während der Arbeitszeit. Solltest du also etwas Erfahrung mitbringen, kannst du getrost auf die Kurse verzichten und dir das Geld und die Zeit sparen. #6


----------



## Schugga (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Praktische Prüfung ohne kurs*

Klar ist die Prüfung auch ohne Kurs zu schaffen - das schreibe ich Dir ja gar nicht ab 

Ich meine nur, dass ein Kurs immer sinnvoll ist, damit hinterher nicht solche Fragen hier im forum auftauchen wie "Wie versorge ich einen Fisch waidgerecht?" oder sowas


----------



## ernie1973 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Praktische Prüfung ohne kurs*



Schugga schrieb:


> Klar ist die Prüfung auch ohne Kurs zu schaffen - das schreibe ich Dir ja gar nicht ab
> 
> Ich meine nur, dass ein Kurs immer sinnvoll ist, damit hinterher nicht solche Fragen hier im forum auftauchen wie "Wie versorge ich einen Fisch waidgerecht?" oder sowas



Gebe ich dir recht!

Habe auch schon mit Daddy geangelt seitdem ich 3 war und die Prüfung ohne Pflicht dennoch in NRW mit freiwilligem Kurs als Jugendlicher gemacht - geschadet hat´s mir nicht in den freiwilligen Kurs zu gehen - Grundwissen war somit sichergestellt, bevor´s alleine ans Wasser ging - primär durch Daddy - auch AUCH durch den bei mir echt guten Kurs!

Aber - auch nur Grundwissen - das halte ich auch nach wie vor für richtig und wichtig und das wird durch Prüfung & auch durch einen in NRW freiwilligen Kurs erreicht - gerade für Leute, die bei "0" anfangen.

Den Rest lernen die mit Grundwissen ausgestatteten Angler/-innen dann nach bestandener Prüfung am Wasser & autodidaktisch!



Ernie


----------



## Polarfuchs (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Praktische Prüfung ohne kurs*

...oder einfach so machen und sich jemand vernünftiges zur Begleitung der ersten Schritte suche!

Zumal das Lernen nie aufhören sollte


----------



## 0231er (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Praktische Prüfung ohne kurs*

Geht in NRW gut ohne Kurs, habe es auch so gemacht. Es gibt das Buch "Arbeitsbuch Fischerprüfung" mit allen Fragen, Fischbildern, Rutenzusammenstellungen - damit kann man gut lernen.#6

Wer dann in der praktischen Prüfung ist, ne Grundrute zusammenbauen soll und diese dann optisch nicht von einer Fliegenrute unterscheiden kann, sollte dann doch über einen Kurs nachdenken...aber wenn du schon etwas Erfahrung hast, sollte es klappen! Viel Erfolg #6


----------



## fishhunter2000 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Praktische Prüfung ohne kurs*

Danke für die antworten. 
Ich dachte man muss keine Ruten zusammenbauen auf der Prüfung. .......
mir sagte man das dafür die Karten in der richtigen Reihenfolge gelegt werden müssen innerhalb 15 Minuten. 
Theoretisch lerne ich jetzt schon ein paar Tage und da grundwissen vorhanden ist fällt mir das nicht so schwer.


----------



## Polarfuchs (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Praktische Prüfung ohne kurs*

Ich mußte die Ruten seinerzeit nur legen und nur 5 gezogene Fische bestimmen, von denen glaube ich auch nur 3 richtig sein mußten.

Das kann sich aber auch hier geändert haben und es wird auch an jedem Prüfungsort anders gehandhabt- frag mal am besten Kumpels die kürzlich zur Prüfung waren!!


----------



## Aleksii (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Praktische Prüfung ohne kurs*



fishhunter2000 schrieb:


> Danke für die antworten.
> Ich dachte man muss keine Ruten zusammenbauen auf der Prüfung. .......
> mir sagte man das dafür die Karten in der richtigen Reihenfolge gelegt werden müssen innerhalb 15 Minuten.
> Theoretisch lerne ich jetzt schon ein paar Tage und da grundwissen vorhanden ist fällt mir das nicht so schwer.



Musst du auch nicht, mir wurde in der Prüfung gesagt es wäre zu aufwendig..

Wir haben Kärtchen gezogen worauf der Zielfisch abgebildet war, anschließend mussten wir nur die Rute inkl. Montage & Co. einfach auf unseren Tisch legen, nix zusammenbauen.
Dauerte keine 5 Minuten, bei allen Teilnehmern |rolleyes

Gemacht hab ich die Prüfungen übrigens in NRW, Schwelm ( neben Wuppertal ).
Bei dir sollte es ebenfalls so ablaufen da in NRW gleich ( laut Prüfer )
Ist übrigens 2 Jahre her, hat sich somit sicherlich nichts geändert #h


----------



## Polarfuchs (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Praktische Prüfung ohne kurs*

Hmmmmnja, bei den Ruten sind da schon kleine Unterschiede......


----------



## AndiHam (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Praktische Prüfung ohne kurs*

Hier in Hamburg gab es gar keine praktische Prüfung für den Fischereischein.
 Praktische Prüfungen hatte ich dann beim Spinn- und bei dem Fliegenfischerlehrgang.

 Allerdings hat man uns auch gelehrt, dass wenn man die schriftliche Prüfung ohne Vorbereitungslehrgang macht, dieses in der urkunde vermerkt ist und ohne Vorbereitungskurs wird das Ganze nicht von allen Bundesländern anerkannt.


----------



## fishhunter2000 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Praktische Prüfung ohne kurs*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Hmmmmnja, bei den Ruten sind da schon kleine Unterschiede......



das stimmt.
Auf der Seite steht aber das WG genau drauf. Ist eigentlich wirklich nur auswendig lernen.


----------



## Oewes (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Praktische Prüfung ohne kurs*

Also ich habe in Köln im Dezember 2014 die Fischerprüfung abgelegt. Mit hat der Vorbereitungskurs gerade im Hinblick auf den Rutenbau sehr geholfen. In Köln muss man die Rute grundsätzlich bis auf den Haken und Köder komplett zusammenbauen. Auch die Knoten mussten halten, was ebenfalls getestet wurde. Auch da hat mir der Kurs sehr geholfen. Also, mMn. hätte mir der praktische Teil eines Kurses gereicht. Die Theorie habe ich mittels IPhone App sehr gut und schnell gelernt. Wichtig finde ich auch, mit den original fischkarten zu üben.


----------



## fishhunter2000 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Praktische Prüfung ohne kurs*

Moin !

Kann man die Originlaen Fischkarten Online bestellen ?
Habe die bei der Buffel.net App zu 100% drin wie den Rest der Theorie. hab ja noch 5 Wochen zeit 

Praktisch werde ich nur anhand der Seite üben bis alles 100% sitzt. Sollten sich Rollen und Ruten vom aussehen unterscheiden (was ja zu 100% so sein wird) kann man ja immernoch im www sich andere Bilder ansehen der verschiedenen Rollen und Ruten. Außerdem steht auf den Ruten ja auch alles drauf was man wissen muss.
Hab am montag den 3.8 einen Termin in Düsseldorf um mich dort anzumelden.
Die Ausnahmegenehmigung hab ich bereits beantragt (kostet 30 €)
Sollte die Prüfung scheitern kann ich ja immerhin im November hier erneut zur Prüfung gehen.

Hat jemand schon in Düsseldorf die Prüfung abgelegt und weiß ob man da nur mit den karten arbeitet bei der Praktischen oder ob auch Ruten zusammengebaut werden müssen ?

Gruß


----------



## fishhunter2000 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Praktische Prüfung ohne kurs*

Sind das die Originalen Bilder ?
http://fischen-bonn.jimdo.com/fischerprüfung-prüfungsfragen-etc-nrw/
Bei meiner Buffel.net app sehen die etwas anders aus.
Bin gerade etwas verwirrt


----------



## fishhunter2000 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Praktische Prüfung ohne kurs*

Würde gerne wissen ob der Post über mir mit dem Link den Originalen Fischtafeln entspricht ?
In meiner App sehen einige Fische etwas anders aus.

Lg


----------



## Anglero (9. August 2015)

*AW: Praktische Prüfung ohne kurs*

Habe jetzt nicht geschaut, ob die neuen Tiere dabei sind, aber der Rest entspricht imho den relevanten Karten. Frag doch einfach bei der im Impressum hinterlegten Mail-Adresse nach, der Admin freut sich doch bestimmt.


----------

